# Spot removal over an already removed spot



## brendatharp (Jul 26, 2017)

Forgive me if this has been posted before, but various ways to describe this made it difficult to find if it had been posted! 

I have often had situations where in using the spot removal tool in healing mode, even in cloning actually, the area it chooses as the best replacement option has other things in it that end up looking obviously repeated - like water drops in the air, or stones on the ground. If there is another area that might work, I'll try it, but when it's the best overall area, once I accept that, how can I then go into that already spotted area and remove a water drop or stone? Everytime I move the cursor near that spotted area, it activates the larger spot that was already done. Anyway to overlap like this?? Thanks to all for any help you can give here.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 26, 2017)

You can create another cloning spot somewhere else in the image and drag it over the first one.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm not sure if this works in LR5 too, but this works in LR6: At the bottom of the screen, set the Tool Overlay to 'Never'. Now you can clone over previously cloned spots.


----------



## brendatharp (Jul 27, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I'm not sure if this works in LR5 too, but this works in LR6: At the bottom of the screen, set the Tool Overlay to 'Never'. Now you can clone over previously cloned spots.


Thank you! That's exactly what I needed to know, and hopefully Hal Anderson will see this reply as it may be news to him too! I knew there was a way but just couldn't figure it out. I'm happy...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 27, 2017)

Good to hear you can use it after all. It's important to keep your personal info up to date. Your info says you are using LR5 and the tip I gave only works in LR6, so you're lucky I didn't decide it would be useless to tell you this.


----------



## brendatharp (Jul 27, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Good to hear you can use it after all. It's important to keep your personal info up to date. Your info says you are using LR5 and the tip I gave only works in LR6, so you're lucky I didn't decide it would be useless to tell you this.


Thank you AGAIN for reminding me to update my profile, Johan. Little things like this can slip away unnoticed in all there is to do, unless someone who cares points it out. By the way, lovely profile picture and blog/galleries as well.


----------



## rampanthamster (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Brenda - the 'H' key comes in very handy in these instances, to quickly hide/unhide the clone spots you've used. And once hidden, as i'm sure you now realise - it's fine to clone/spot remove to your hearts content anywhere on the image


----------



## brendatharp (Sep 3, 2017)

rampanthamster said:


> Hi Brenda - the 'H' key comes in very handy in these instances, to quickly hide/unhide the clone spots you've used. And once hidden, as i'm sure you now realise - it's fine to clone/spot remove to your hearts content anywhere on the image


Thank you very much! I did figure that out, so combined with all the other replies I have solve my issue! This forum is great...many thanks for your help!


----------



## rampanthamster (Sep 4, 2017)

could agree more - very glad I've found this forum. Particularly as I'm a lightroom user who's looking to develop my photoshop skills a bit and not happy to be stuck in a rut so to speak. I've only just joined but there certainly seem to be a plethora of interesting and worthwhile threads to delve into, i must say.


----------

